# Searching for a 150 gal. or better spray rig



## Ted (Jan 27, 2020)

Im looking for a spray rig 150 or better . If it needs work Im still interested . Im in Mims Fl. will travel for the right deal .:thumbsup:


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

There is one in Alabama here, scroll down. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/279361139382153/


----------



## EandDHill (Apr 27, 2021)

Ted said:


> Im looking for a spray rig 150 or better . If it needs work Im still interested . Im in Mims Fl. will travel for the right deal .👍


Still looking? We have a Sprayforce Hurricane 500 split tank spray rig for sale in Missouri with a Hatz diesel motor. Runs great. Plus plenty of new spare parts! 417-825-7631


----------



## JohnTackett (Apr 30, 2021)

I might holler on that one ...


----------



## EandDHill (Apr 27, 2021)

JohnTackett said:


> I might holler on that one ...


Give us a call if you're interested! We are getting out of drywall and looking to sell.


----------

